# Number 11 - 60x30x30 (54L)



## salava8 (24 Aug 2016)

*Dimensions: *60 x 30 x 30 cm = 54L (23,62 x 11,81 x 11,81 in = ~12 galUK).

*CO2: *No.

*Filtration: *Eheim 2213 (Eheim mech, Sponge, Seachem MatrixCarbon).
*
Lights: *1 x 24 W = 0,44 W/L (1 x Osram 6500K).

*Photo Period:* 12:00 - 21:00.

*Fertilisation: *Balance N, Balance K, Aquatilizer, Aqua Art Planta Gainer Carbo.

*Substrate: *ADA Amazonia, sand.

*Hardscape: *Grey stone.

*Flora: *Hemianthus micranthemoides, Rotala rotundifolia red, Rotala rotundifolia green, Christmass moss, Microsorium pteropus, Microsorium narrow, Microsorium trident, Anubias barteri nana, Hygrophila pinnatifida.

*Fauna: *Paracheirodon innesi, Poecilia sphenops, Heterandria formosa.
*
Competition:* IAPLC 2016 (Rank 1570), EAPLC 2016 (Rank 142)

*Additional photo:* * 



 



 

Enjoy watching 
*


----------



## Planted Bows (24 Aug 2016)

Very nice scape! Can't wait to get onto my next one!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## salava8 (25 Aug 2016)

@Planted Bows
Thanks for your opinion and I wish you good luck


----------



## salava8 (8 Dec 2016)

EAPLC 2016 - Rank 142


----------

